
Ask HN: Any great books on user interface history? - ablanco
Hey, I&#x27;am looking for inspiration for an app i&#x27;m developing. I was wondering if somebody knows of a book with the evolution of UIs. Being web apps, desktop, mobile, etc.
======
RNeff
This is a ten year old book, but describes a lot of the early UI work.
Designing Interactions by Bill Moggridge. It is an anthology of early papers
with commentary.

Any of Donald Norman's books would provide an expanded view of UI design.

